# Experience with German School in Dubai/not Sharjah



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, does anybody have experience with the German School in Dubai?Good or bad experience...............


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

hi. did u try childrens garden? i have heard that they are the best. just google it. get in touch with them. or try eton institute at the knowledge village


----------

